# Mirrors of ftp-archive.freebsd.org?



## nikitastepanov (Mar 5, 2020)

Mirrors of ftp-archive.freebsd.org?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2020)

What are you looking for? There are a bunch of mirrors but not all of them have the archived versions.


----------

